# قائمة بأسرع الطائرات في العالم



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع للنقاش . . .فقد أخطئ


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي 
لكن اريد ان اعرف كم تبلغ تكلفة الطائرة ميج 29 وميج 31 وسوخوي 21 الاعتراضية المستعملة بالحرب الفيتنامية ( ومن افضل الاف 16 الاميركية ام الميج 29 الروسية )


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اذا عندك معلومات


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم على المعلومات


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## مازن شبوو (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بوركتم على الردود
سأتابع الموضوع حين أصلح حاسوبي . . . فقد بقي 15 طائرة في الترتيب . . . 
و الموضوع للمناقشة


----------



## جاسر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير

موضوع ممتاز وليس بمستغرب منك طبعاً 

قمت بارفاق الصورة حتى لا تضيع 

تحااايااي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ترقبو بقيه القائمة إن شاء اللهhttp://www.0zz0.com


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

كحوصلة هذه هي قائمة الــ 24 الأسرع في العالم

*1- **إكس - 43 **X-43*
*2- **إكس-15 **X-15*
*3- **أس أر – 71 (الطائر الأسود) **SR-71 Blackbird*
*4- **الميغ 25 **MiG-25R Foxbat-B*
*5- **إكس 2 **X-2*
*6- **إكس بي 70 **XB-70 **Valkyrie*
*7- **الميغ 31 **MiG-31 Foxhound*
*8- **الميغ 25 **(Ye-155)**MiG-25R Foxbat*
*9- **أف -15** (النسر ) **F-15 Eagle*
*10- **أف-111 **F-111 Aardvark*
*11- **إكس -1 **X-1*
*12- **سوخوي-24 **Su-24 Fencer *
*13- **التوبوليف -144 **Tu-144 Charger*
*14- **الميغ -23 **MiG-23 Flogger*
*15- **السوخوي -27 **Su-27 Flanker*
*16- **أف-14 **F-14A Tomcat*
*17- **أف 106 **F-106 Delta Dart*
*18- **كفير **IAI Kfir*
*19- **لايتـــنينغ **English Electric Lightning*
*20- **الميغ -29 **MiG-29 Fulcrum*
*21- **الإيلترا سابر (السيف) **F-107 Ultra **Sabre*
*22- **التورنادو (الإعصار) **Tornado ADV*
*23- **أف-4 **(**الشبح) **Phantom** F**-4 *
*24- الميراج 2000 (السراب) Mirage 2000*



​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> مشكور اخي
> لكن اريد ان اعرف كم تبلغ تكلفة الطائرة ميج 29 وميج 31 وسوخوي 21 الاعتراضية المستعملة بالحرب الفيتنامية ( ومن افضل الاف 16 الاميركية ام الميج 29 الروسية )


 
السلام عليكم لإجابتك أخي لا بد من إستعراض أسعار الطائرات . . . 
هذا جدول بأغلب المقاتلات إلا أنه لا يحوي الـ ميغ 31



اما عن الأفضلية بين الميغ 29 و الأف 16 فلابد من تحليل الجدول المقارن التالي 



هذا رابط المقارنة

كما أنني قد قرأت موضوعا للأخ بدر على ساحات الطيران العربي فيه مقارنة في الآداء .و إرتأيت نقله كما هو 
يقول بدر :

من الغلبة Mig-29 أم F-16​ 
الكثير من المحللين العسكريين حاولوا تفصيل ودراسة سيناريوهات القتال التي تجمع هاتين المقاتلتين , وبالرغم من حصول هذه المواجهة أكثر من مرة إلا أن كل المعلومات والنتائج التي جمعت من هذه المواجهـات كانـت غير مفيدة لأن المواجهات التي حصلت كانت بين فئات غير متجانسة (المقاتلة F-16 كانت دائما أحدث وأكثر تطورا), عدى عن تفاوت مستوى الطيارين الشاسع وإختلاف التسليح (مواجهات غير عادلة) مما دفع المحللين على عمل دراسات شاقة ومستفيضة لسيناريوهات تجمع المقاتلتين ولكن مع إزالة عوامل فروق الفئات المتواجهة أو عامل فرق تدريب الطيارين .​


بعد قراءتي لمعظم الدراسات التي من هذا النوع وجدت أن هذه المقالات ذات إنحيازات سياسية أو أصولية هذا لأنه لم أجد مقالا واحدا يذكر جميع الحقائق لكلا المقاتلتين لمعرفة لمن ستكون الغلبة فقد كان كاتب المقال ينحاز للمقاتلة التي يريد فيقوم بإخفاء عيب معين فيها أو يقوم أو يخفي ميزة معينة موجودة لدى المقاتلة الخصم ,لهذا وجدت أن من الضروري أن أجمع كل هذه المقالات في مقال واحد بعد أن أرممها وأذكر نواقصها وأحذف أخطائها وهفواتها (بحسب رؤيتي الشخصية ) .​ 

لتسهيل السيناريوهات المدروسة كان علي أن ألغي كل العوامل المساعدة في تغيير نتيجة مواجهة المقاتلتين أو التي لا يمكن دراسة تأثيرها الفعلي وأهم هذه العوامل كان طائرات المراقبة Awacs أو أستخدام أكثر من مقاتلة من نفس النوع في نفس السيناريو أو إفتراض وجود دفاعات جوية أرضية(مهما كان نوعها) لصالح أحد الأطراف أو إحتمال إستخدام التشويش النشط فقط , لذلك ستكون بداية السيناريو بسيطة وسيزيد تعقيدها شيئا فشيئا مع إختلاف التسليح .​ 
أولا : شرح بسيط عن المقاتلتين وتفصيل لأهم القدرات القتالية :​ 
1. Mig-29 A :​ 
هي مقاتلة تفوق جوي بدأت بدخول الخدمة في سلاح الجو الروسي تقريبا عام 1984 , لدى هذه المقاتلة قدرات مناورة ممتازة تنافس بها نظيرتها الأمريكية F-16 (نوعا ما) , تستخدم رادار دوبلري من طراز N019 مداه ضد هدف (3 متر Rcs) هو 75 كم ( Look Up ) للكشف و 60 كم للتتبع , وتحمل صواريخ متوسطة المدى من طراز R-27 R\t وقصيرة المدى من طراز R-73 M المتفوقة , تم تطوير هذه المقاتلة الى معايير أحدث مثل Mig-29 C\d\e وكان أخطرها Smt\m\m2 ولكن بدون إحتمال تركيب أجهزة Vtc وهذا بفضل الرادارات المتطورة من الجيل الجديد مثل Zhuk-ph \me والتي مداها 130 كم (me) و 170 كم (ph) لهدف (3 مترRcs) أو غيرها وأيضا بفضل الصواريخ طويلة المدى مثل R-77m\m-pd أو النسخ المعدلة R-27 Re\te , ال Rcs لهذه المقاتلة تقريبا = 3 متر مربع (فارغة) أو يزيد بنصف متر مربع (على الأقل) عند تحميلها بصواريخ ,يقال أن ال Rcs للنسخ المطورة يقل عن الأصل بمتر مربع واحد وهذا بفضل إستخدام Ram في الدهان .​ 
2. F-16 A :​ 
وهي مقاتلة صنعت أساسا للتفوق الجوي تعتمد على رادارها المتطور (بأنماط القتال التلاحمي) من طراز Apg-66وصواريخها قصيرة المدى من نوع Aim-9 وقدرتها الهائلة على المناورة لتدمير مقاتلات العدو بالقتال التلاحمي , ولكن أجبرت أمريكا على تطويرها وتزويدها بقدرات قتال Bvr لتجـــــــــاري منافستها Mig-29 فتم تطوير رادارها الى الطراز Apg-66 A مداه+ 75 كم لهدف 3 متر Rcs وتم تعديلها لتحمل صواريخ متوسطة المدى من نوع Aim-7m وسمي هذا الطراز F-16 Adf , و إستمر التطوير الى معايير أحدث مثل F-16 C Block 25\30\40\42\50\52 مزودة برادار من طراز Apg-68 \v2\v4\v5\v9 مداها يتراوح مابين 90 -130 كم لنفس الهدف وأضيفت قدرة حمل صواريخ Aim-120 A\b\c , ال Rcs للفئة A\b = تقريبا 3 متر مربع أما الفئة C فيساوي 1.2 متر مربع فقط , ويقل عن هذا في الفئة F-16 E\f بفضل مواد Ram في الدهان المستخدم قيم Rcs المذكورة هي خلال التسليح المتوسط ​ 
*********​ 
المواجهة الأولى : المقاتلة Mig-29 A مع F-16 Adf :​ 
لو أفترضنا تقابل هاتين المقاتلتين على إرتفاع عالي ستكشف ال F-16 موقع منافستها أولا بفارق بسيط ( من 5-7 كم) وعندما تصبح المسافة بينهما 60 كم تقريبا سيتمكن الطيارين من إطلاق الصواريخ متوسطة المدى ولكن تفوق الصاروخ R-27r في السرعة القصوى والتسارع على شبيهه Aim-7m سيهدد المقاتلة F-16 قبل ال Mig-29 وستضطر ال F-16 الى عمل مناورة حادة مع إطلاق ال Chaffs لتفادي الصاروخ الروسي مما سيشتت الصاروخ الأمريكي Aim-7m عن مساره مبكرا مما يقلل خطره كثيرا (سيتشتت بسبب إنحراف الطائرة الأم وفقدانه للتوجيه بواسطة الموجة المستمرة) , ولو كانت الـ Mig-29تطير بإنحراف زاوي بسيط عن خط مسار الـ F-16 ستتفادى الصاروخ الأمريكي بدون أن تفقد إتصالها وتوجيهها لصاروخها , الأسلوب الروسي في القتال Bvr ينص على إطلاق صاروخ R-27 T أولا ثم يتبعه R-27 R بفارق أقل من 5 ثواني لزيادة نسبة الإصابة ما أمكن وهذا لأن المقاتلة F-16 ستشعر بالصاروخ R-27 T وستنحرف بشكل حاد لتتفاداه مما يجعلها تخسر من سرعتها أو إرتفاعها فتصبح فريسة سهلة للصاروخ الثاني من نوع R-27 R وبهذا السيناريو تتفوق ال Mig-29 على منافستها F-16 Adf بفارق بسيط جدا .​ 
أما لو كان نقاشنا أكثر واقعية لذكرنا مدى الإمكانية الشديدة لتشتيت الصاروخ R-27 T\r بواسطة التشويش (هذه الصواريخ لديها سجل سيء في القتال) عدى عن إمكانية تشويش رادار ال Mig أصلا مما يمنعه من العمل بشكل سليم , أما الصاروخ الأمريكي Aim-7m فلديه قدرة كبيرة على تحمل ظروف التشويش وسجل إصاباته العملية كبير , وكذلك إمكانية التشويش على رادار المقاتلة F-16قليلة بفضل التكنولوجيا المتطورة المستخدمة في صناعته فضلا عن الـ Softwereالمتطور أيضا .​ 
لو أردنا تعقيد السيناريو أكثر بإدخال عامل إختلاف إرتفاع طيران المقاتلتين ستصبح الدراسة ظرفية لا نعرف عنها شيء (أي يجب تجريبها عمليا لحصد النتائج )وهذا لتعدد الإحتمالات فمثلا لو فرضنا أن ال Mig-29 تطير منخفضة وال F-16 تطير على إرتفاع عالي ماذا سيحصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ , ستكتشف الmig منافستها من مسافة 80 كم بسبب الزيادة الطفيفة في ال Rcs لل F-16 لأن رادار منافستها مسلط على أغلب سطحها السفلي (الوعر) ولكن
لن تتمكن ال Mig من إطلاق صاروخها R-27 T\r إلا من مسافة أقصاها 40 كم بسبب ضياع​ 
أغلب طاقة الصاروخ في التسلق لنفس إرتفاع ال F-16 (مما يقلل إحتمال الإصابة)...... بالمقابل ستكتشف ال F-16 منافستها Mig من مسافة 50 كم (look Down) وستطلق صاروخها من مسافة 35-40 كم مع أفضلية شديدة للصاروخ الأمريكي لأنه سوف ينقض من الأعلى الى الأسفل وبسرعة وتسارع كبيرين ولكن لا ننسى أن ما تعكسه تضاريس الأرض من أشعة رادار سيشوش الصاروخ الأمريكي ويجعل إحتمال الإصابة أقل ...........​ 
أما لو عكسنا الموقف وجعلنا ال Mig على إرتفاع على وال F-16 منخفضة .. ستكتشف ال Mig عدوتها من مسافة 45-50 كم وستطلق صاروخها الذي سينقض على الهدف بسرعة جنونية من مسافة 35 كم تقريبا (إحتمال إصابة هدف منخفض بصاروخ R-27 R قليلة بسبب تشويش إرتدادات التضاريس ) , أما ال F-16 ستكتشف عدوتها من مسافة +85 كم (بسبب Rcs المرتفعة لل Mig من الأسفل) وستطلق صاروخها على مسافة 40 كم تقريبا (تسلق الصاروخ سينهك محركه ويقلل من إحتمالية الإصابة...........)​ 
*********​ 
قد رأيتم مدى تعقيد سيناريو بسيط كهذا فما بالكم لو قمنا بأدخال نسخ الطائرات المطورة والصواريخ الحديثة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ , لقد درست باقي السيناريوهات المتبقية للمقاتلة Mig-29 M2 او Smt-2 مع المقاتلة F-16 C\d\e\f Block 52\60 فوجدت النتائج (الأفضليات القتالية) متقاربة , فمع إستخدام رادارات جديدة بأمدية أكبر قابلها Rcs أصغر للمقاتلتين , وتفوق الروس في مدى الصواريخ R-77m\pd على منافساتها الأمريكية Aim-120 C-7\d (على التوالي) قابلة نسبة إصابة و دقة أعلى للصواريخ الأمريكية , لذلك تبقى دائرة الصراع معتمدة على العوامل الأخرى التي إستثنيتها من دراستي (موجودة في أول المقال).​ 

*********​ 

أما في القتال Wvr فالأفضلية ظرفية (بالنسبة للفئات F-16 Adf و Mig-29 A) لأن تفوق الصاروخ الروسي R-73 على الأمريكي Aim-9 L\m في المدى وقدرة المناورة يقابله تفوق طفيف في قدرة ال F-16 في المناورة على ال Mig فضلا عن نسبة إصابة أفضل للصلروخ Aim-9m على منافسه الروسي بسبب صفة Eccm الأحدث ولن (مع أفضلية للصاروخ الروسي عند إطلاقه من خلال جهاز التصويب Hms) , أما نسخ المقاتلتين الأحدث فالوضع يختلف فقدرات المناورة تتشابه والمقاتلتين مجهزتين ب Hms والصاروخين R-73 M2 والصاروخ Aim-9x يتشابهان في المدى وقدرات المناورة ولكن الأفضلية للصاروخ الأمريكي بسبب صفة Eccm أيضا , ولكن هذا لا يثبت شيء أيضا فهذا النوع من القتال يعتمد على مهارات الطيار بشكل أساسي ...........

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت الجميع و أوصلت فكرتي .

بدر الأردن 

إنتهى كلام بدر
وهذه صورة إلتقطت لتمرين جوي جمع الطائرتين الميغ -29 الجزائرية و الأف-16 البلجيكية 



أرجو أن اكون قد وفيت
عادل


----------



## vendetta (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*سيارات وجرارات حلوان*

موضوعك ده جامد جدااااا ولكن ينقصه شىء !!!
ياريت انك تذكرمصدر المعلومات سواء موقع او كتاب او اى مصدر اخر وذلك للمنفعه العامه 

Veilen DankeNegotiator_car
جزالك الله خيرا (سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ) ​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
حقيقة كان يجدر بي ذكر المصدر في البداية ولكن لا عليه و قد طرحت الموضوع للنقاش 
هذا أحد المصادر المتحدثة في موضوعنا أوردت قائمة ب 10 طائرات و سأورد بقية المصادر إن شاء الله
http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070511083052AABoqtf


----------

